# Gaelic: Ireland



## ilikescotch

hey all, What's the name for Ireland in the gaelic language? How would i say irish in gaelic?? thanx a lot


----------



## lapachis8

Éire.
Si lo tecleas en google o en wikipedia encontrarás bastante información útil.
saludos


----------



## panjandrum

The Irish Gaelic language isn't called that in Ireland! We simply call it "Irish", or "Gaeilge".
That's a quote from SOURCE


----------



## Kurisuru

sometimes *Róisín Dubh* is used. It quite literally means Black Róisín.


----------



## Outsider

What mysterious answers! 



ilikescotch said:


> hey all, What's the name for Ireland in the gaelic language?


*Éire.*



ilikescotch said:


> How would i say irish in gaelic??


Irish language: *Gaeilge* (I think there are a few dialectal or orthographic variants of the name).

Note: the Irish prefer to call their national language "Irish" in English.


----------



## bb3ca201

They do that to distinguish it from Scottish Gaelic.  We call our language "Gaelic" in Scotland, they call theirs "Irish".


----------

